
Trump tests Twitter policies with Iran threats - deegles
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/477046-trump-tests-twitter-policies-with-iran-threats
======
quattrofan
It's clear that Twitter's position on this is becoming increasingly untenable.
If Trump bombs Iran in an act that was is war crime he described on Twitter
how can they not be liable? Time to shut Donny down for a few weeks as a
lesson.

~~~
eesmith
Do you mean "liable" in a legal sense? If so, liable for what crime?

